# HOPRA Vintage T-Jet Rules



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi All, Anyone know where I could see a HOPRA rule book without having to join HOPRA? Like to see Vintage T-Jet rules, Thanks in advance for any help. Gary #8


----------



## ben naelitz (Feb 7, 2007)

http://hopra.net/ click on rule book


----------

